# 2008 Lamborghini LP640 Designo Motoring



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

Designo Motoring Lp640 done in Sterling Va Website up soon. 

x3 mcintosh 301m's, kenwood 9140, jl-audio w6, focal krx2 speakers

Designomotoring.com


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Fantastic ride, and glad you've joined!!! Keep posting pictures!


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

SExy car,amp's AND install man.....Great job


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Holy balls that is a beautiful car...:surprised:


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Beautiful car. Tell Abe Tintworx says hi.


----------



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

Lp640


----------



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

69 camaro project


----------



## imahemi (Oct 10, 2007)

very cool installs and SWEET cars!!!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS. My favorite car of all time. I need to clean the screen now. I am so envious of people with gobs of money.


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! You guys do great work.


----------



## audio MD (Jan 17, 2010)

Come on!! You guys are acting like it's a Lamborghini, with some nice gear or something! :surprised:


----------



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

my shop 2009 I have moved out to sterling, va I have some current cool projects if you are in the area feel free to make an appointment to stop by 240-419-7589 chris at designo motoring


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I specifically asked you to not take pictures of my car and post them on forums! 


On a serious note, nice work fab work. :thumbsup:


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

Beautiful shop space, always a good sign. Also love the color matched Slash's. Nice bold touch.

- D


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

awesome work..glad to see another shop in Northern Va..whereabouts is your shop in Sterling? Have you worked at any other shops in the area before opening your own?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

erin, gull wing hinges and camber kits on a civic does not qualify it as a lambo


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

seriously good fab work, thanx for posting


----------



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

some more random pics of the old shop in falls church va, will have new shop pics in sterling va up soon


----------



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

2008-2009


----------



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

I worked for myer emco in falls church,va for over 7 years, now I have my own place in sterling va. Designomotoring.com has the address for my new shop.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

any more pics of the black Ferrari in post 12?


----------



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

f430 flat black


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

chris9167 said:


> I worked for myer emco in falls church,va for over 7 years, now I have my own place in sterling va. Designomotoring.com has the address for my new shop.


you worked with chuck then? what's he up to nowadays..?


----------



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah I worked with chuck for years, he works for a ferrari restoration shop down the street from my place.


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 17, 2008)

My service calls put me out that way on route 7 on occasion. Gotta check y'all out when I'm out that way again.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

does the flat black Ferrari have red door jams meaning it was originally red? and if so, wow.... the owner can afford the car but not a good paint job, just wow


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

wow and thank you for sharing. It would easier to not post pics and keep it all hinden, but sharing is nice and speaks in volume.

Please more! (like oliver)


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i like your style A LOT!!!


----------



## nidekcus (Sep 30, 2008)

I love the red '69 Camaro.....sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## Builtlikeatank (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow... Some amazing cars, and great looking installs. The blue lambo and camaro look amazing. Are those Focal Power amps in the camaro?




MTopper said:


> does the flat black Ferrari have red door jams meaning it was originally red? and if so, wow.... the owner can afford the car but not a good paint job, just wow


I believe I saw this car posted elsewhere on the internet. From what I remember, the flat black is actually a vinyl wrap.


----------



## ED27 (Feb 23, 2007)

chris9167 said:


> yeah I worked with chuck for years, he works for a ferrari restoration shop down the street from my place.


So with you and Chuck no longer at ME, do they have any good installers left? I read a while back that a small group left and started their own home a/v shop in Fairfax at the old Tweeter/Audio Buys/Audio Associates location. Also read that Gary Y left for Monster last summer. What's going on over there?


----------



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

Me and chuck both left myer emco, myer emco no longer does car stereo which lead me to start up my own shop but they didnt kick me out on my ass they helped me out to start my place and still send clients my way. They are only home audio and custom home now.


----------



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

Mr. C said:


> My service calls put me out that way on route 7 on occasion. Gotta check y'all out when I'm out that way again.


Im off Rt 28 near dulles town center


----------



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

Builtlikeatank said:


> Wow... Some amazing cars, and great looking installs. The blue lambo and camaro look amazing. Are those Focal Power amps in the camaro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The camaro has a Focal 4.75 and a 1.800 both painted body color. And the ferrari is a wrap its not paint.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

i like... and im jealous


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

one of my best friends lives in Laguna Beach Ca, has a 900hp viper, 2 lambos, and a Mclaren SLR Benz...I've been trying to get him to do a system in one of his cars for so long now, but he just wont do it.

Nice work you've done...I'm going to send him these pics and see if I can get him to bite...lol. I'm sure once he does one, he'll want to do them all.


----------



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the complements!! If your friend wants to do a stereo in his cars let me know I will send you a quote.


----------



## f#1man (Aug 29, 2007)

MTopper said:


> does the flat black Ferrari have red door jams meaning it was originally red? and if so, wow.... the owner can afford the car but not a good paint job, just wow


You do know that the matte black is a very expensive paint job and for a ferrari owner to do this takes some balls. They're pretty much spending another $20k for a paint job that already cost $20k from the factory. Think SR-71 stealth bomber...you will appreciate it a lot more if you see it in person. And when these owners go black they go all out...were talking screws down to the smallest detail "black out".


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

very impressive man.


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

A lot of the flat black exotics you see are wraps.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

ok, my bad. around here people are cheap and just paint the exterior. there was a nice looking brand new black Escalade that was previously white. The door jams were still white, it was horrible looking.

and yes i know its an extremely expensive paint job, any good paint job costs a lot of money and matte is at least twice as much. i'm just making sure that its not another idiot.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

a wrap can be done for a mere $4000 or so (on a SUV as large as mine) and you don't cause any issues with resale. You can peel it right off and your car is stock again. I think that is the feature that draws most people.


----------



## syoung298 (May 24, 2008)

bump.. I'm in Springfield and would like to stop by the shop to discuss options for a new install.. where is the shop located?

Also, bump for some awesome looking installs..


----------



## cannan (Jan 19, 2010)

Some really nice cars your working on, I believe your just down the street from me. I love the old Camaro's. My Lexus would like a Pinto in that shop.


----------



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

My shop is in sterling va. Check out my website for the address then just call me for an appointment to stop by Designo Motoring


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Im totally speechless at the clientelle you guys cater to. All types of cars that are only in peoples dreams. I would love to beable to do custom installs in exotics everyday. Very nice work.


----------



## DarkScorpion (Nov 22, 2009)

Kenny_Cox said:


> a wrap can be done for a mere $4000 or so (on a SUV as large as mine) and you don't cause any issues with resale. You can peel it right off and your car is stock again. I think that is the feature that draws most people.


I think I read somewhere though that vinyl wraps have issues with letting the paint "breath." Whether or not that's true, I think the look is great, especially flat colors like black, green and gray.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

Great work on some amazing cars!


----------



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

MTopper said:


> and yes i know its an extremely expensive paint job, any good paint job costs a lot of money and matte is at least twice as much. i'm just making sure that its not another idiot.



Matte jobs cost more than gloss jobs? WTF are you talking about man? The process up to the main layer of paint is exactly the same amount of prep. The difference is after you do the layer of clear, the matte doesn't need to be cut and polished unlike the gloss, making it cost LESS. I have absolutely NO CLUE how you can think it would possibly cost more. Paint is paint man. The next new car I buy will get a vinyl wrap to protect the paint for resale. I was gonna do it to this car, but I got a fat door ding already, so there goes that idea.


I'm sorry to get OT, but your work is AMAZING. I really like the tweeter in the steering column on the street rod!!


----------



## lucipha (Aug 5, 2009)

I love seeing installs in exotics, keep up the great work.


----------



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

Some new projects.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

chris9167 said:


> Some new projects.


The first pic in that set should be labeled NSFW, b/c I can't think straight when I look at it. 
Great work, great cars. Keep living the dream!


----------



## LegendJeff (Jun 28, 2009)

94VG30DE said:


> The first pic in that set should be labeled NSFW, b/c I can't think straight when I look at it.
> Great work, great cars. Keep living the dream!


agreed! what is anyway? Ferrari?


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Originally thought it was a RX-7 (FD) but the fenders are too tall. I'm thinking Viper or something at this point.


----------



## ED27 (Feb 23, 2007)

94VG30DE said:


> Originally thought it was a RX-7 (FD) but the fenders are too tall. I'm thinking Viper or something at this point.


It's a Ferrari 599 GTB.


----------



## cleung (Feb 11, 2010)

Flat Black imp:


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

ED27 said:


> It's a Ferrari 599 GTB.


Oh God. I would like to formally apologize to the owner for thinking he owned a Viper. This is why I can't have nice things. :blush:


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

94VG30DE said:


> Oh God. I would like to formally apologize to the owner for thinking he owned a Viper. This is why I can't have nice things. :blush:


And that is why I like you. You feel like you insulted the owner with the Viper comment, but not the FD comment. You sir are a good man. 

The 599 is an amazingly beautiful car!!!!

Also, very nice work and some seriously amazing cars that you get the pleasure of working on. I wish you continued success with your new shop.

Zach


----------



## ED27 (Feb 23, 2007)

94VG30DE said:


> Oh God. I would like to formally apologize to the owner for thinking he owned a Viper. This is why I can't have nice things. :blush:


I though it was a RX-7 at first too but noticed the Pininfarina badge on the bottom of the quarter panel.


----------



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks zach! Im going to upload some pics in the next day or two of the projects im working on currently. An 09 cls63, 06 lambo, sl65black series, and a 70 c10 chevy. Focal Utopia no.6's are going in the cls and the sl65 I cant wait to finish these cars.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

chris9167 said:


> Thanks zach! Im going to upload some pics in the next day or two of the projects im working on currently. An 09 cls63, 06 lambo, sl65black series, and a 70 c10 chevy. Focal Utopia no.6's are going in the cls and the sl65 I cant wait to finish these cars.


I def need pics of the mercedes once install is done.


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

ill take the aston behind the lambo kthx


----------



## ulmpharmd (Nov 30, 2008)

lambo install is incredible!


----------



## ulmpharmd (Nov 30, 2008)

as is the car!


----------



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

You guys ever use sinfoni equipment Im thinking of buying a couple amps for an upcoming project??


----------



## ulmpharmd (Nov 30, 2008)

Have not yet heard them, but looking at a 120.4 and 250.2 myself right now. Looking forward to hearing comments on these from those who have used them


----------



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

I was sold just by the looks. If they sound like a mcintosh and have good margin in selling them than I may buy a few.


----------



## ulmpharmd (Nov 30, 2008)

With the types of cars you are dealing with, those amps would ooze class. I am looking to install either these or some tru amps in my measly porsche Cayman


----------



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah I think im going to try to get a hold of the rep tomorrow. They are some sexy looking amps for sure. I hope they are reliable?? The amps that I have sold in the past like Mcintosh, Focal, and JL have always been reliable amps and It helps my reputation when equipment does not fail. Most of my clients are hard on the equipment so these amps need to not fail do to excessive heat.


----------



## ulmpharmd (Nov 30, 2008)

I do know that a very respected source tells me that they are awesome well built italian amps. The only reason we don't see more of them in my opinion is the $$.


----------



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyone from the D.C area Myer Emco is closing the doors. Some smoking deals on equipment. Not sure what is left over that is car stereo related??


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow that's crazy. F'in recession.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> And that is why I like you. You feel like you insulted the owner with the Viper comment, but not the FD comment. You sir are a good man.


 

You _know _I like me some FD.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

chris9167 said:


> You guys ever use sinfoni equipment Im thinking of buying a couple amps for an upcoming project??


Why yes I have used them.


----------



## cannan (Jan 19, 2010)

chris9167 said:


> You guys ever use sinfoni equipment Im thinking of buying a couple amps for an upcoming project??


Is that Ovechkin's SL-65??


----------



## ulmpharmd (Nov 30, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> Why yes I have used them.


very nice!! I really like the rainbow profi subs!! What type of strength did the sinfoni's have?


----------



## f#1man (Aug 29, 2007)

chris9167 said:


> Yeah I think im going to try to get a hold of the rep tomorrow. They are some sexy looking amps for sure. I hope they are reliable?? The amps that I have sold in the past like Mcintosh, Focal, and JL have always been reliable amps and It helps my reputation when equipment does not fail. Most of my clients are hard on the equipment so these amps need to not fail do to excessive heat.


I believe the rep/american distributor was a member on this forum. I'm not sure if he still is but look up acuracl or tn_audiophile. All their amps have lifetime warranties so reliability will not be an issue. I own a Desiderio and it is one of the best amps I've ever come across.


----------



## ulmpharmd (Nov 30, 2008)

Talk to 6speedcoupe on here and he can help you out or lead you in the right direction


----------



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok sounds good thanks for your help.


----------



## ulmpharmd (Nov 30, 2008)

No problem!


----------



## syoung298 (May 24, 2008)

bump for some top notch craftsmanship.. keep up the good work!


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

94VG30DE said:


> Oh God. I would like to formally apologize to the owner for thinking he owned a Viper. This is why I can't have nice things. :blush:


Why is it an insult to own a Viper?

One of my best friends has a 920 HP Viper...but he also has 2 Lambos, and an SLR McLaren Benz as well 



chris9167 your work is great man...keep up the posts.

_I had to get the garage in 2 shots to get the Benz...lol._


----------



## Audio Alchemist (Aug 19, 2009)

You must have painted the W6 black to match. Looks like a W3 that way


----------



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

Audio Alchemist said:


> You must have painted the W6 black to match. Looks like a W3 that way


I did paint the JLw6 in the blue lp640 its a ugly dull gray. W6's should come in gloss black.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

man u sure built a nice rep for your self . what do you drive?


----------



## supermaxx123 (Apr 3, 2010)

critical mass UL12 would be yummy in one of those car's


----------



## BrokenBC (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm curious how a shop goes about bringing in this kind of clientele. Is the shop located in a very ritzy area or are wealthy people traveling/shipping their cars to you? I've always told myself that if I started a shop I would want to focus on custom stuff only. Not necessarily lambos but something like Bing does with SimplicityInSound. Just curious how you guys get your start.


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

BrokenBC said:


> I'm curious how a shop goes about bringing in this kind of clientele. Is the shop located in a very ritzy area or are wealthy people traveling/shipping their cars to you? I've always told myself that if I started a shop I would want to focus on custom stuff only. Not necessarily lambos but something like Bing does with SimplicityInSound. Just curious how you guys get your start.


I wondered the same thing, i know there are not that many lambos in the states. Do you work on hondas much? and how many days in a year do you really have 2 almbos and a Ferrari in your shop at the same time?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

That's the thing with exotic owners. They're usually pretty tight knit and network well. When they find a shop they like and that does good work they'll let it be known to the other owners. With the coin they're tossing around just for the car it's nothing to spaned a couple grand to ship it across the country for a system.


----------



## bullet (Jul 8, 2008)

Been at the shop.... absolutely amazing cars and amazing work, Chris was great and very helpfull.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

BrokenBC said:


> I'm curious how a shop goes about bringing in this kind of clientele. Is the shop located in a very ritzy area or are wealthy people traveling/shipping their cars to you? I've always told myself that if I started a shop I would want to focus on custom stuff only. Not necessarily lambos but something like Bing does with SimplicityInSound. Just curious how you guys get your start.


I worked at a small custom shop that did mainly lambos,ferraris,range and land rovers, bentleys and things of that nature but dont fool yourself I am sure that bing and other shops like this also do small jobs like radio and 4 speakers because in this economy it would be pretty silly for ANYONE to turn down any amount of income coming in to the shop

As far as working on mainly high end exotics the place I was working at the owner had gone to the high end car dealerships like the toy store and bentley dealers and places like that and built a repoir with them and they would send ALL of there customers who wanted audio work done right to him...Se really it is all about building a friendship and clientel with the high end car dealerships and basically letting your work speak for itself


----------



## grantwb1 (Apr 4, 2010)

I am a stereo freak for sure but to me the exhaust sound on those exotics is some of the best sounds ever to enter my ears.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

There's a lot of money in the D.C. Metro area. 

There's a Ferrari, Lambo, Mazerati dealership right down the street fro mhis shop.


----------



## Triggz (Aug 11, 2010)

What brand are the OEM Lambo speakers?


----------



## cirodias (Dec 12, 2008)

OMG!

veryyy nice cars with very nice builds


----------



## Triggz (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Ciro...My name is Ciro too. I thought I was the only one.:laugh: (off topic...sorry) 

Lamborghini Murcielago by Status Design - Photos

This Lambo has Brax Matrix comps on the doors. Check out picture #2. I wonder how Brax speakers sound like. 

Audio system:
- Player Macintosh 40.01;
- The front speakers Helix Brax Matrix;
- Back speakers Helix RS;
- Subwoofer;
- Amplifier Audison VRX 420.6;
- Acoustic and line wires Furutech and Audinot;
- Condenser Helix;
- A full interior soundproofing.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

gymrat2005 said:


> Why is it an insult to own a Viper?
> 
> One of my best friends has a 920 HP Viper...but he also has 2 Lambos, and an SLR McLaren Benz as well
> 
> ...


NOW THAT'S THE KINDA GARAGE I WANT!!!!


----------

